# pellet guns!



## smallgameboy (May 13, 2009)

I would like some opinons on what the best break-over pellet gun would be for picking off rabbits, squirrels, raccoons, spearows, and crows would be and any stories you might have on your pellet guns.

im setting a price at about $250-$350 bucks (no gamo's)

also, i have questions or need tips on raccoon hunting with out dogs or calls basically just with friends and a spotlight or two.

I might have more questions.
but any ways thanks for your time.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

I spent $125 on a Crossman - and it is an amazing gun. 1,000 fps. I had a Tasco 3x9 -40 scope that I put on it. It will lay a squirrel out consistently at 50 yards. I hit a 1x4x4 at 90 yards and it nearly penetrates. Spend less than you said, and you'll be happy.


----------



## Jray (May 18, 2009)

I don't know so much about crossman being an good pellet gun but I own an beeman http://www.beeman.com/ that shoots both .22 and .177 that'll go though 3/4 in plywood like butter. Have'nt had an chance to pop off an rabbit or squirrel but it'll drop rats an birds at 35 yards easily, and you can pick one up at your local WallyWorld.

Or you could check out gammo made airguns http://www.gamo.com which is an well known high performance brand as well.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Raccoons are a little on the large size for pellet guns - most pellet guns anyway. I'm sure that people do it but it'd be iffy at best. Shot placement must be exact.
Also, you may want to check the legality of it where you live.
Pete


----------

